# Burrs, Burrs, Burrs



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Since this is Coffee Shop, I wish I could sit down with you all and have coffee or tea or whatever your choice. My morning hasn't been all that great. First, I didn't sleep well last night because I had heard some not-so-good family news. Then DH was working on a tug job all night and was supposed to be home at 5 a.m. He wasn't home at 10 and didn't answer his cell phone so I got a bit concerned. Finally DS got in touch with him and they were tied up at the seawall waiting for the bridgetender to come open the bridge to let them in the harbor. I didn't go to church, and it was raining. Now what would cheer me up? There is a nice nature trail, about a mile in length, near us, and the path is graveled to keep little paws out of the mud, so when the rain let up, off we went. A nice walk with my two, and then I looked down and BURRS! Cazzie was completely covered in BURRS! His little eyes were shut because of burrs on his face. His beard, his mustache, his little feet, his belly...thankfully Chelsie, being a lady, did not get into so much trouble. So, here I am, sitting at my computer, after combing combing combing...Hope the rest of my day goes better and I wish you all a happy Sunday afternoon as well!  Suzy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Suzy, so sorry you're having a yucky day! We have sunny weather which is normally great but not right now since our AC is out upstairs. We've been sleeping downstairs in the guest room until the repairman comes on Monday. Our day doesn't compare to yours though!

I hope your DH gets home soon to you and your cuties, enjoy your coffee!:tea: Here's to a better day!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Suzy, I'm sorry and I do hate days like these where it is one thing after another. I know how you felt seeing all the burrs. There have been a couple of times when Cicero has got wet and rolled in wooded areas and I just wanted to cry because I really thought I would end up have to cut everything out. What I did was fill the sink with water...add about a third cup of conditioner and the trash all just pulled out. I've found this easier than trying to pick and brush it out. Hope you day...and week...goes better.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Suzy, I feel your pain. And I really hope your day looks up! :hug:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

{{hugs for you, Suzy!!}}

I hope all is ok and you are having a better day!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sue~ Like Jane I can totally feel your pain. Yesterday, _*less than an hour after her bath*_, this is what Tori looked like :jaw: Those are Plumbago flower/seeds and are they ever sticky little son-of-a-guns!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Suzy!!! Hugs... I hope the rest of your day was better.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone, yes, my day turned much brighter! DH slept all day, I worked on a computer project, and then we went out to dinner tonight. Dale, thanks for the conditioner tip. I didn't take a pic of Cazzie, he looked so horrible and pathetic with his eyes "burred" shut, I just hurried home and started combing. 
Suzy


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Suzy,

I am glad your day got better and I can so sympathize. Bugsy gets into burrs all the time. Aside from using conditioner what works like magic in getting the burrs out of his coat is slicker brush. He can be covered in burrs, but with a slicker they are all out in record time. Now I know slicker brush is bad for the Hava coat, but since he is not a show dog it is a none issue for us.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Suzy, what a terrible start to the day. That must be very scary when your DH is out on the water & then you don't hear from him. Cody got into burrs like that one time - yuck! it took me forever to get them out. I'm glad your day improved!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

So glad that your day got better and all is right and well again.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, I'm cringing reading about your husband being so late and not being able to reach him. That's when my mind starts coming up with all sorts of scary thoughts, it's just torture. I'm so glad the day got better. Poor Caz...he probably was not as upset about it as you, but still...ugh. Glad things improved. Sending big hugs! :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Suzy, I went through that yesterday too. We went for a hike since it was so nice out. Gryff likes to play in the water on our hikes, so that's what he did. All kinds of stuff got stuck in his fur. Of course, he's wet and then the rest of the hike back to the car turns him into a giant ball of mud.

I'm glad your husband is okay.


----------

